# Cleverly-Hawk RbR ft. Wlad-Wach & Mares-Moreno



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

These Klitschko ringwalks are ridiculous!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl this is a fucking musical...

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rocky the musical....they've basically remade the film in little clips but keep adding 'Marciano' after Rocky so they don't get sued or something...

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?!!?

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Stallone in town! Actually enjoying this.

hahahhaha 'YO HAMBURG'


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck me.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR WLAD


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wach a G.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl They've got a Teenage Mutant Teenage Turtles style theme tune for Wach.

This is fucking mental.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl They've got a Teenage Mutant Teenage Turtles style theme tune for Wach.
> 
> This is fucking mental.


Have you been taking drugs?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :hi:


:lol: just noticed the title change.

Cleverley<<<<<<


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Have you been taking drugs?


All of them.

Seriously though, wtf Klitschkos.

WACH. VIKING. WACH. VIKING. WACH. VIKING.

Now Stallone is giving Wlad a pep talk. It can't be just me who thinks this has gone too far? :lol: I've lost my head :rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wlad has simplified this entrance, he means BIZNAZ.

Wlad is gonna be on point, hopefully.
@Flea Man


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buffer fell off. :-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Wlad


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Early right hand from Wlad, not even 30 seconds in and he's landing them.

He mad.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Early right hand from Wlad, not even 30 seconds in and he's landing them.
> 
> He mad.


Means this will be over quicker than usual :happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Will we see the famed left hook tonight? I think so.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Wlad

Started very aggressively compared to his usual self. Already sending the right hands out a lot and enough landing. Wach didn't really have anything to return. Doubt this is going to last.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Why wouldnt we want to see Vitali-Wlad?! What an event it would be :deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck me, Wlad actually led with a left hook. :stonk


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

20-18 Wlad

Easy stuff. I think Wach managed to land 1 jab. 

It's weird seeing Wlad fight someone that tall.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

left hook please wlad, MORE


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fuck me, Wlad actually led with a left hook. :stonk


He threw 3 or 4 in round 2. Very odd behavior.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Thrilling action.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Last couple of rounds have been more familiar.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna tape record this for when the bairn refuse to go to bed.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wach landed a punch!!!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck, I lost picture just as whatever happened was happening. 

Shit replay doesn's show shit.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wlad was definitely shaken up there, makes things a little more interesting


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wach has a serious chin, just practically zero ability to get through Wlad's defenses, that one little flurry aside.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Wach has a serious chin, just practically zero ability to get through Wlad's defenses, that one little flurry aside.


Yeah, his massive chin has been good.

Was that his dad it showed in the crowd? Huge chin also.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah, *his massive chin *has been good.
> 
> Was that his dad it showed in the crowd? Huge chin also.


Its got to have helped him, Wlad is just teeing off with full power shots here.

Please Wach, you big tough bastard, go down the next round so this spectacle can end.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


Or....


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chin on this guy is immense. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:conf


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bored now. Damn that massive chin.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The big question before this fight was whether a chin the size of a 2nd head was an advantage or a disadvantage.

I feel it's been proven an advantage.

Science.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Clev. :bbb :ibutt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :conf


That smilie should be renamed 'the klitschko'


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> WAR Clev. :bbb :ibutt


Team Bellew for life.

Fockin rat


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> That smilie should be renamed 'the klitschko'


:lol:



Lunny said:


> Team Bellew for life.
> 
> Fockin rat


:nono


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

And the NEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.................


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wach chin EVT Wlad


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

No post fight interviews?

Disappointed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Also is Buncey going over to Boxnation in an hour or is it the same studio? The fans want to know.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Just glad ive got through another Klitschko fight (even though he was far more aggressive than usual to be fair) Can't wait for the Moreno/Mares fight later on now, probabaly one of the highest quality matchups this year, a great clash of styles. and should present the winner with some really big fights. The only fight worth staying up for these last few weeks.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at thread title.

I probably won't be staying up for the fights later tonight. Been ill since last night and actually blacked out and smacked my head on the kitchen floor yesterday and I still have a banging headache now :-(

Mares/Moreno should be a cracker though


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Just glad ive got through another Klitschko fight (even though he was far more aggressive than usual to be fair)


For the first 2 rounds at least...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Maloney being classless. Just made out Wlad doesn't care about Steward's death. Exact words were 'all he's thinking about is he doesn't have to pay 15% for his trainer'.
> 
> Maloney's a mad hater.


The fuck?? That's fucking awful :-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Maloney being classless. Just made out Wlad doesn't care about Steward's death. Exact words were 'all he's thinking about is he doesn't have to pay 15% for his trainer'.

Maloney's a mad hater.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> The fuck?? That's fucking awful :-(


Wrong thread whoops! Still he said it, classless cunt.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Maloney being classless. Just made out Wlad doesn't care about Steward's death. Exact words were 'all he's thinking about is he doesn't have to pay 15% for his trainer'.
> 
> Maloney's a mad hater.


What a prick :-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This post-fight analysis is painful to watch.

Maloney being a bitter old cunt just moaning about everything. Loads of talk about how Wlad has supposedly never been trained properly, so disrespectful to Steward and absolute bollocks.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad I stopped watching as soon as the fight ended.

That comment from Maloney is disgusting. What a prick.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Maloney being classless. Just made out Wlad doesn't care about Steward's death. Exact words were 'all he's thinking about is he doesn't have to pay 15% for his trainer'.
> 
> Maloney's a mad hater.


What a tit - still owes my former firm £300 for taking an ad out years ago the tight cunt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Glad I stopped watching as soon as the fight ended.
> 
> That comment from Maloney is disgusting. What a prick.


It was 20-30 minutes of that shite. Massive discussion about how Wlad has supposedly not been trained properly over his career whilst mentioning manny. Such bullshit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: at thread title.
> 
> I probably won't be staying up for the fights later tonight. Been ill since last night and actually blacked out and smacked my head on the kitchen floor yesterday and I still have a banging headache now :-(
> 
> Mares/Moreno should be a cracker though


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR CLEV. :bbb :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Word on the street is Cleverley's been sparring Kayode.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sounds down a bit but I bet he's walking in to something shit like Scooter anyway.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought it was Julio Cesar-Chavez......had to do a double take.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

lol clev


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Tom Jones is a beltholder

hahaha yessss


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

And Mickey Rourke, he has the stars.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Brothers and sisters.:hi:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

War Nate.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl Tom Jones is a beltholder


He's about as worthy as Cleverly to be fair.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hawk has an explosion emanating from his cock on his shorts. Pretty flash.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Handspeed looking good.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

clev has nice punch variation


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hawk has an explosion emanating from his cock on his shorts. Pretty flash.


:rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

stop him clev


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Cleverley. Smothering him a bit on workrate, landed some decent shots.

Hawk landed a couple of decent body shots there too though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wonderfully awkward pronunciation of ''resumé'' there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another similar round. Clev smothering that mutha.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wonderfully awkward pronunciation of ''resumé'' there.


Re su MAY


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cleverley's got that Calzaghe slap flurry thing down.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cleverly has no punch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopkins would headbutt the fuck out that motha with ease.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another Cleverley round due to workrate but Hawk landed a couple of good shots.

Cleverley's just throwing so many punches that Hawk barely has chance to look up and hit back.

Hawk boxed alright for stages there though, avoided most of Cleverly's shots.


30-27.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lots of 'punches'
meh
quite fun to watch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Cleverly has no punch.


60000 arm punches a round.

That reminds me, do you remember when someone on ESB made a thread about arm punches being good because they give the opponents dead arms?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 60000 arm punches a round.
> 
> That reminds me, do you remember when someone on ESB made a thread about arm punches being good because they give the opponents dead arms?


http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=10277774&postcount=16


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 60000 arm punches a round.
> 
> That reminds me, do you remember when someone on ESB made a thread about arm punches being good because they give the opponents dead arms?


Miguel.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=10277774&postcount=16


:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showpost.php?p=10277774&postcount=16


:lol: Classic.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> Re su MAY


''Resume............eh?''


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cleverley can take a shot well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Clev CAN punch...when he wants to.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> ''Resume............eh?''


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vince is spasticated.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cleverly needs to settle on a ring identity.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So slick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The commentary team having a sly battle on how to pronounce 'Louis'.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This Joe Looey chap sounds very good.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

,mmmmmmmm


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That could have been stopped, glad it wasn't.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what a combo!!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOooh he's down, took the full amount of time he could, smart move.

Taken another knee under a huge flurry! Took his time to recover and the bell goes.

Looks like he was winded from the bodyshot.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

hiding power shots with slaps.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

is angulo up next?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Clev CAN punch...when he wants to.


I think he does have that Calzaghe-esque ability to sneak in a shot that'll really sting in amongst a torrent of relative ''arm punches'', definitely. Particularly in his left to the body, can really catch an opponent out, especially ones who do what Hawk is doing and just square up on the ropes with their guard held high.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Glass body. Great performance.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Right to the head puts Hawk down again. He doesn't seem to be getting massively hurt from these, it's weird, just taking a knee every time. Doubt it'll last much longer. Cleverley's workrate still highhhhhhh, ref calls it off.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I think he does have that Calzaghe-esque ability to sneak in a shot that'll really sting in amongst a torrent of relative ''arm punches'', definitely. Particularly in his left to the body, can really catch an opponent out, especially ones who do what Hawk is doing and just square up on the ropes with their guard held high.


I agree mate. He touches his man up alot, throws upstairs to downstairs to create openings and will then sneak some power shots in once his man opens up. He's not as adept as Calzaghe at it, but he certainly employs the same tactic.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I agree mate. He touches his man up alot, throws upstairs to downstairs to create openings and will then sneak some power shots in once his man opens up. He's not as adept as Calzaghe at it, but he certainly employs the same tactic.


Yeah can see that. One point in the first round he did this real well I noticed. A load of fast arm punch hooks to the sides of his head then finished it with a decent straight right down the middle once he'd made that opening.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah can see that. One point in the first round he did this real well I noticed. A load of fast arm punch hooks to the sides of his head then finished it with a decent straight right down the middle once he'd made that opening.


My main concern is that he does it to try and emulate Calzaghe, who he clearly idolises. It's not particularly natural to him, and I think he's going to get into trouble as soon as he steps up by someone who can employ an effective counter punching style.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Maloney trying to get out of what he said earlier:

Frank Maloney ‏@FrankMaloney
My remark2nite came out wrong there was no direpect ment 2 mannysteward I was trying to point out how single minded the fighter is sorry for



Nah, Frank, the whole interview you ragged on him and his training and everything bar his haircut. 'I didn't mean it like that' NAH, not buying it. It was during a conversation about how there wasn't a 10 count for Steward....


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> My main concern is that he does it to try and emulate Calzaghe, who he clearly idolises. It's not particularly natural to him, and I think he's going to get into trouble as soon as he steps up by someone who can employ an effective counter punching style.


Very much agree. Bellew gave him trouble with his boxing and that's not a style Bellew had used much before. He'll get outboxed sooner or later.

You can tell he loves Calzaghe too. Though that's fair, he was sparring him when he was basically just a kid.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Very much agree. Bellew gave him trouble with his boxing and that's not a style Bellew had used much before. He'll get outboxed sooner or later.
> 
> You can tell he loves Calzaghe too. Though that's fair, he was sparring him when he was basically just a kid.


Aye, he just needs to find his own way and he needs an experienced trainer who can guide him properly. I'm expecting him to get battered before he makes any substantial changes to tactics or employs a new trainer though. :conf

Can't wait to see Santa Cruz in a bit. :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Aye, he just needs to find his own way and he needs an experienced trainer who can guide him properly. I'm expecting him to get battered before he makes any substantial changes to tactics or employs a new trainer though. :conf
> 
> Can't wait to see Santa Cruz in a bit. :ibutt


How would you like to see his style change? What do you want to see more of/less of?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This fight looks like it could materialise into something decent......



Bryn said:


> I agree mate. He touches his man up alot, throws upstairs to downstairs to create openings and will then sneak some power shots in once his man opens up. He's not as adept as Calzaghe at it, but he certainly employs the same tactic.


Yeah, the thing with guys like Calzaghe or even a Valero was that they would do it when there wasn't a great risk of being made to pay for letting their hands go for a sustained period. Be it when the opponent was off-balance or simply shelling-up. Cleverly seems like that's generally his gameplan regardless of what the adversary is doing, he got away with it a lot here because Hawk's only real defensive mechanism was to back straight up to the ropes, square himself, and plant his guard in front of his face. Thus he could afford to let fly with acres of work without much need for hesitation. There were a few isolated moments where he allowed Hawk to land some decent shots because he got too trigger-happy while Hawk was still in position to return fire.

I get the impression he may struggle to have success with this against guys that will be able to keep him turning and most of all punch _with_ him though. Kinda like the sort of thing Agbeko did to Perez in their second encounter.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

For those that didn't see @Pabby


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

OG BRONE GETTIN DEM HATERS MAKIN HIM FAMOUS

:broner


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> For those that didn't see @Pabby


Fucking wow.

Why was he even there anyways? I mean what relevant insight can a promoter provide as a pundit really? ''Well Frank, this is why you're here - what do you make of this Rocky-themed entrance?''


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh good finish there from Orosco.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> How would you like to see his style change? What do you want to see more of/less of?





Pabby said:


> This fight looks like it could materialise into something decent......
> 
> Yeah, the thing with guys like Calzaghe or even a Valero was that they would do it when there wasn't a great risk of being made to pay for letting their hands go for a sustained period. Be it when the opponent was off-balance or simply shelling-up. *Cleverly seems like that's generally his gameplan regardless of what the adversary is doing*, he got away with it a lot here because Hawk's only real defensive mechanism was to back straight up to the ropes, square himself, and plant his guard in front of his face. Thus he could afford to let fly with acres of work without much need for hesitation. There were a few isolated moments where he allowed Hawk to land some decent shots because he got too trigger-happy while Hawk was still in position to return fire.
> 
> I get the impression he may struggle to have success with this against guys that will be able to keep him turning and most of all punch _with_ him though. Kinda like the sort of thing Agbeko did to Perez in their second encounter.


BOOM. You've encompassed it in that one line. Where Joe would use his footwork to move in and out, and use different angles and also his handspeed...reacting to his opponent - Cleverly is just doing a poor man's impression without the thought that went on behind the flurries.

Like when I was a kid, I used to 'one-inch punch' my dad in the gut. I used to watch Bruce Lee, copy exactly what I saw, as closely as possible, but when it came down to it I was just a weedy little cunt trying to kung-fu my old man, but without the benefit of 30 years of Jeet Kune Do training.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Fucking wow.
> 
> Why was he even there anyways? I mean what relevant insight can a promoter provide as a pundit really? ''Well Frank, this is why you're here - what do you make of this Rocky-themed entrance?''


His whole analysis was about how shit Wlad is...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> BOOM. You've encompassed it in that one line. Where Joe would use his footwork to move in and out, and use different angles and also his handspeed...reacting to his opponent - Cleverly is just doing a poor man's impression without the thought that went on behind the flurries.
> 
> Like when I was a kid, I used to 'one-inch punch' my dad in the gut. I used to watch Bruce Lee, copy exactly what I saw, as closely as possible, but when it came down to it I was just a weedy little cunt trying to kung-fu my old man, but without the benefit of 30 year s of Jeet Kune Do training.


:lol: I get you. Just needs to think about what he's doing more and where it's leading and who he's fighting etc?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Santa Cruz on soon. I LOVE THIS KID.

@Pabby


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

'If he couldn't hear me how did he know to say he can't hear me?'

:lol: What?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> OG BRONE GETTIN DEM HATERS MAKIN HIM FAMOUS
> 
> :broner


same shit different toilet


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Orange names bossing this thread right 'bout now.



Bryn said:


> BOOM. You've encompassed it in that one line. Where Joe would use his footwork to move in and out, and use different angles and also his handspeed...reacting to his opponent - Cleverly is just doing a poor man's impression without the thought that went on behind the flurries.
> 
> Like when I was a kid, I used to 'one-inch punch' my dad in the gut. I used to watch Bruce Lee, copy exactly what I saw, as closely as possible, but when it came down to it I was just a weedy little cunt trying to kung-fu my old man, but without the benefit of 30 years of Jeet Kune Do training.


:lol: I feel that. I used to do a similar thing with my granddad(RIP). I don't believe 4 year-old Pab caused much damage to him.

I agree with you though. I was pretty impressed with him in that timeframe where he was British/European champion but his progression has kind of stagnated a bit in recent times for me. Whether that _could_ be due to uninspiring opposition or him potentially being one of those guys who almost fights to the level of his opponent I don't know, I fear that likely isn't the case though.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

wtf are boxnation showing here


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

fucking driving lesson tomorrow  i wanna stay up


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Orange names bossing this thread right 'bout now.
> 
> :lol: I feel that. I used to do a similar thing with my granddad(RIP). I don't believe 4 year-old Pab caused much damage to him.
> 
> I agree with you though. I was pretty impressed with him in that timeframe where he was British/European champion but his progression has kind of stagnated a bit in recent times for me. Whether that _could_ be due to uninspiring opposition or him potentially being one of those guys who almost fights to the level of his opponent I don't know, I fear that likely isn't the case though.


We shall find out, Pabby. We shall find out.

BITING LUNNY'S STYLE WITH THE FINAL STATEMENT IN CAPS.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

seriously wtf did they stop the card in the us or what?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> seriously wtf did they stop the card in the us or what?


Dunno dude.

BUT, the good news is that we have the opportunity to be regaled with your old wanking storeis. Shoot (pardon the pun).


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Once i wanked so hard i started seeing in sounds


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Santa Cruz on soon. I LOVE THIS KID.
> 
> @Pabby


He's the shit ain't he? I knew he was the kind of fighter people would really take a liking to when his name got bigger, not one of my Narvaez-type shouts.:yep

Zaleta's somewhat underwhelming opposition but he's decent I guess, shown himself to be moderately capable at world level against dudes like Narvaez and Montes anyways(and by that I mean lost just about every round to Omar and drew with a guy similarly average to him in JJM). I'm just glad he's staying active really, plus Jamoye, Lopez, Briceno, Malinga, Morel and Zaleta aren't exactly terrible names to have in the space of around a year and a half for a guy who's only about 24. Looking forward to him hopefully stepping up after this though.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Once i wanked so hard i started seeing in sounds


WOW, that's deep.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> WOW, that's deep.


that's what your mum said

when i bummed her

i bummed your mum bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: My mothers dead.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

i know

:|


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:| Talk about a mood-killer.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:stonk


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

awkward


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Guess that's why she didn't move around much. :conf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

meanwhile boxnation is still supplying us with this classic. so glad i don't pay for this and instead spend my money on shovels and coffin opening crowbars.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

getting tired

eyes getting heavy
@Meast getting @Meast


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> meanwhile boxnation is still supplying us with this classic. so glad i don't pay for this and instead spend my money on shovels and coffin opening crowbars.


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shitting hell it's getting awkward in studio now.

LUNNY DO SOMETHING HERE MAN.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:jjj


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

i wanna see angulo and go to bedybyes. why you doing this to me boxnation


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, I'm done. See y'all later. 


I'LL WATCH THIS TOMORROW.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck me, this has got pretty heavy.

Shit got real.

Prizefighter's a good shout.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

3 more hours???

I.Can't.Do.This


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

You lot are not leaving me alone.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

prediction: the microforce shaver is a piece of shit


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You lot are not leaving me alone.


I wanna see all these fights doe so I'm gonna try laa


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

bunce suggesting wlad could take tips from cleverly


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I wanna see all these fights doe so I'm gonna try laa


The second round of Mikey Garcia-Barros has just started now.:deal


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> prediction: the microforce shaver is a piece of shit


They don't recommend shaving underwater.

But you can.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

remember that punch bag that used to advertise during the boxing? can't believe that never caught on, i always imagined i'd be seeing floyd and everyone using them on 24/7


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nice Steward tribute from Angulo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Woah shit!

Casares made a mistake deciding to trade with Angulo.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

khan better keep that right hand up in sparring


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Garcia doing decently so far, being helped by Barros only really doing any kind of work in bursts though, which HBO have alluded to as being in straight lines anyways.

Garcia is pretty methodical and one-paced for the most part, doesn't really move through the gears that well but he's got all of the basics covered pretty well despite not really excelling in much to any great degree. With that said I think he's a very impressive finisher when he gets his man hurt, maybe we'll see that come to the fore at some point if he manages to find his rhythm and if Barros begins taking more chances(which he gradually seems to be doing by the round).


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fantastic K.O, looking forward to Santa Cruz now 

:lpop


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

fucking detaining someone and not letting them exercise for 7 months for letting a visa run out. what a con.

fuck the usa.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BIG left hook drops Barros in the 8th!

EDIT: Wow, he even said ''No Mas''. Very strange, he got caught BIG but seemed to have his proportions in tact when telling the ref he didn't really fancy it any longer.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teremoto-Zaleta starting around now.

WAR Leo.

:ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Clear round for Teremoto, but that was the most i've seen him hit. They didn't seem to bother him in the slightest though. God I love this kid.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Santa Cruz does have a nice jab, not that he uses it all that much


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jeeez, great fight so far. Santa Cruz is physically stronger and his punches are more compact when up close though, taking him the rounds so far for me. Zaleta's really not shying away though is he? These exchanges are brutal at times, he's not afraid to really wing those punches.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Zaleta is as game as you could be against someone with such a physical advantage over him. He's certainly making it more uncomfortable than Santa Cruz' last 2 opponents. I see him getting worn down soon and stopped middle/late though, he looked a little less keen to trade in the last round.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoa, that was fantastic, right at the bell. 

Santa Cruz is a nasty bastard.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That shot was _nasty_. Zaleta came back well after initially being hurt by a right hand earlier in the round but that aside you can tell he's already been warn down quite a bit. That KD is only going to drain him further, he threw that from mid-range too, this dude's left to the body is heinous.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Barrie Jones has shit taste in tv shows.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Again, that was pure quality from Santa Cruz. Zaleta just can't keep away from those hooks. I don't even want to imagine how bad they must hurt.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Santa Cruz is a really spiteful puncher as well as being technically correct in his technique, it's a shame he doesn't have truly concussive power to go with it. These prolonged beat-downs would easily transform into utter decimations if that were the case.

Just as I say that...........:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

:lp

Woohoo, this guy is the bollocks. 3 fantastic, hurtful knock downs. 

Brave display from Zaleta and it took a lot of big punches to get him out of there. Very good fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent performance from Santa Cruz, hes really emerged as a top quality fighter this year. Just systematically and relentlessly broke Zaleta down, hammered the head and body in particular with huge shots and finished it to the head when he had Zaleta sapped enough. Quality.

Btw, Agbeko vs Cruz, make it happen :deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd love him even more if I could understand him. 

I'm sure i've seen an interview with him where he was much easier to understand though. Seems like a level headed, nice guy though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Urgh, _awful_ cut over Martirosyan's left eye in the 9th due to a clash of heads and the fight is stopped early. Only saw two rounds, both of which I thought Lara won but apparently it's close. Not sure how the judges are going to score a round that lasted for about 20-odd seconds.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

86-85 Martirosyan
84-87 Lara
86-86

Draw!

Interestingly, the judge who gave us the 86-86 score, Dave Moretti, was the only judge to score that last round(which lasted for 26 seconds) even.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Really expected Lara to beat Martirosyan who I didn't like the look of when i've seen him. Shame it ended like that, will download it in the morn.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Why the fuck can we not hear anything??? Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This ref looks off his face.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Moreno already doing his best to make this fight as awkward as possible. His left to the body is looking dangerous though, he managed to fit that in a couple of times in between a few moments of success for Mares. Get the impression Mares is going to have to settle for landing one or two at a time before Moreno spazzes out and pegs it/grabs on.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Better second round for Mares, when he cuts the ring off against Moreno he has to keep him it up close as long as possible and work. Dont let the superior boxer get into his rhythm.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Moreno takes the 1st and the third on my card.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bullshit knockdown imo


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: At first I thought Mares was genuinely hurt by that right hook but after that somewhat mental outburst I'm unsure.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I find Moreno so annoying. There should be specific rules against the way this lanky fucker defends himself.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Warranted imo. Seriously, how long was he expecting to get away with pushing/holding for?

Of course by the same token Mares has committed a helluva lot of low-blows, as is his custom.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

116-110 x2
120-106(HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA)

Mares.

WHAT THE FUCK kind of scorecard is 120-106!?!?! :lol: Madness. Mares deserved the win imo but shitting hell man.

I can't stand Mares less than I can't stand Moreno so I supposed I'm relatively content. A double KO would've been delightful but I'll take what I can get.

EDIT: Mares categorically states that he doesn't want to fight Santa Cruz or anyone else but Nonito Donaire as he doesn't want to take ''a step back''. Waffle about ODLH ''walking to Vegas and knocking on Bob Arum's door'' ensues. Moreno understandably feels that at least one of the scores(you can guess which) should've been closer but doesn't seem to dispute that the decision was awarded to Mares.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> They don't recommend shaving underwater.
> 
> But you can.


:rofl


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:lp :ibutt :happy Abner :happy :ibutt :lp


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

114-112 Mares. 

Once again Mares headbutts, low-blows and kidney shots his way to victory.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Interestingly, the judge who gave us the 86-86 score, Dave Moretti, *was the only judge to score that last round(which lasted for 26 seconds) even*.


thats ridiculous, so we should have had a lara win? i didnt see the fight


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Posted this on ESB but thought I'd put it here too

I had it 116-110 to Mares. I can't see how anyone objectively watching that fight could give Moreno enough rounds to win it.

I was glad to see the true colours of Chemito coming out there last night. The hyperbole around him for beating two guys made for him in Vic and De la Mora was just insane and he reverted to type there last night. If anyone has actually watched his career in detail, they'd have seen how overly defensive he is and how he just spoils whenever there's the slightest danger. Sidorenko and Cermeno were never clever or effective enough with their pressure to prevent him from spoiling and the fact that he still allowed them fights to get so close is testament to how much he has been overrated. He is always looking to drag his opponents head down and tries to tie up/turn his back on them often, to prevent ANY inside fighting. Comparisons between him and Sweet Pea? Don't make me laugh!

Mares is always going to have problems with low blows as I've said before because of the way he is positioned when throwing the punch and, most importantly, because he always throws a lot downstairs. But once again like with Agbeko I, the fact that the vast majority he throws are legal gets ignored because of his reputation but I honestly believe that Moreno was the one primarily initiating the foul punches last night.

Anyway, leaving that aside when it comes down to the actual boxing, I've got to say Mares seriously impressed me. I'm a big fan but I realise he has numerous flaws and I worried that they could be exposed vs, not his hardest opponent yet, but certainly his trickiest one. However, his aggression and pressure was both efeective and well balanced. He mixed it up so well and the overhand right and lead left uppercut were beautifully used to dissect Moreno. It's so hard to get inside and keep it there against someone who is constantly back pedalling, even at times running backwards. His punch selection was very good IMO and it showed in the punch stats. Collectively, Moreno's previous opponents had landed 17% against him on average but Abner was in the high twenties so credit to him and his tactics for that. They worked very well.

He controlled the fight for the first 8 rounds IMO but once again his issue with pacing 12 rounds fights came up. It was more understandable here with the ferocious pace h set but Moreno landed some good body shots later and that was the first time Mares looked to be affected by what Moreno landed. Chemito's work to the head was primarily the pushing, tapping shots he had used in the 4 Sidorenko/Cermeno fights and they just had no real effect. He for once wasn't in control of the tempo and from there, his limitations were exposed I felt.

Mares deserves to be top 10 p4p after that in my view. His run of opponents (Perez, Vic, Agbeko 1 & 2, Morel and now Moreno) is up there with Froch's for the toughness of them fights and I believe he's won them all. I still think Donaire would beat him but there'd be no shame in that and I think it's a fight that needs to happen next


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Posted this on ESB but thought I'd put it here too
> 
> I had it 116-110 to Mares. I can't see how anyone objectively watching that fight could give Moreno enough rounds to win it.
> 
> ...


good post.
i had mares winning clearly as well,moreno hit him with the odd decent shot but mares was doing all the work.
As for the low blows,he did hit him a few times but all the spoiling and pulling down of the head and pushing him away all but made up for it IMO.

the fight actually reminded me of khan/ peterson in a way,peterson doing all the work coming forward and khan legging it around the ring trying to get away.
all in all a superb night of boxing for me,worth getting boxnation just for the card last night


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> thats ridiculous, so we should have had a lara win? i didnt see the fight


Couldn't tell you man, only saw the last two rounds(3 if you include the 26 seconds as one, which I suppose you have two). The general vibe I'm getting from people is that Lara should've had it though. I'm unaware as to who those two judges gave that final round to, I'm assuming it was Lara seeing as he was the only one who really attempted to do something.



JFT96 said:


> I was glad to see the true colours of Chemito coming out there last night. The hyperbole around him for beating two guys made for him in Vic and De la Mora was just insane and he reverted to type there last night. If anyone has actually watched his career in detail, they'd have seen how overly defensive he is and how he just spoils whenever there's the slightest danger. Sidorenko and Cermeno were never clever or effective enough with their pressure to prevent him from spoiling and the fact that he still allowed them fights to get so close is testament to how much he has been overrated. He is always looking to drag his opponents head down and tries to tie up/turn his back on them often, to prevent ANY inside fighting. Comparisons between him and Sweet Pea? Don't make me laugh!


<3

@SportsLeader too - get in here brother. We are (somewhat)vindicated. Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

widdy said:


> good post.
> i had mares winning clearly as well,moreno hit him with the odd decent shot but mares was doing all the work.
> As for the low blows,he did hit him a few times but all the spoiling and pulling down of the head and pushing him away all but made up for it IMO.
> 
> ...


:good

Yeah I agree there were similarities with that fight definitely. I don't know what the Boxnation commentary was like because I've seen the Showtime one but it seems from some comments that Mares is getting all the stick for the fouls and to me that is distorted. I know Bernstein was quite critical of Mares but they are very astute on there and I don't remember them highlighting the elbowing or low blows massively. As you say, there were instances of it but Moreno to me was the main reason behind fight getting scrappy.



Pabby said:


> Couldn't tell you man, only saw the last two rounds(3 if you include the 26 seconds as one, which I suppose you have two). The general vibe I'm getting from people is that Lara should've had it though. I'm unaware as to who those two judges gave that final round to, I'm assuming it was Lara seeing as he was the only one who really attempted to do something.
> 
> <3
> 
> @SportsLeader too - get in here brother. We are (somewhat)vindicated. Yaaaaaaaay!


:lol:

I've got to say even I was starting to get behind all the hype around Moreno after the last two fights but this has brought me back down to earth again. I thought it was quite a poor effort from him really, without wanting to take anything away from Mares who I felt dealt with his awkwardness admirably.

Let's hope it's the last big fight we see Moreno in unless he changes and becomes more willing to let the fight flow. I dread to think of the prospect of him vs either Rigo or Donaire if he'd won last night, he would turn both fights into stinkers!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've got to say even I was starting to get behind all the hype around Moreno after the last two fights but this has brought me back down to earth again. I thought it was quite a poor effort from him really, without wanting to take anything away from Mares who I felt dealt with his awkwardness admirably.
> 
> Let's hope it's the last big fight we see Moreno in unless he changes and becomes more willing to let the fight flow. I dread to think of the prospect of him vs either Rigo or Donaire if he'd won last night, he would turn both fights into stinkers!


Yazzur. I've never really been a huge fan of him to say the least but I did give him credit for what appeared to be a major improvement in his recent fights. To be fair I think he did to a decent degree regarding his offense, he used to run around the ring tossing out jabs with the occasional straight left for the most part, but lately he has been actually stopping at times in order to let some sharp and at time spiteful punches go, particularly to the body.

But christ, watching the lad try to defend himself is one of the most frustrating things I've witnessed. Literally running, pushing, holding, using his stupid pissing lanky frame to cause what at times appears to be intentional tangling of legs, etc. As you know my appreciation of Mares dropped a lot after that Agbeko fiasco, but he really was the lesser of two evils for me. I don't even think he meant half of the fouls he was committing either.:lol: Chemito was pulling him down/turning his body THAT MUCH that I'm actually willing to give Mares the benefit of the doubt for much of it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> The fuck?? That's fucking awful :-(


This isn't really the thread to mention it, but might aswell now since we are talking about this. Anyone remember this article from a few years ago where Maloney was slating Steward over money : http://www.boxingscene.com/frank-maloney-calls-emanuel-steward-money-whore--17183.

Between this and the controversy over the Darren Sutherland death, ive never liked the cunt since.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> This isn't really the thread to mention it, but might aswell now since we are talking about this. Anyone remember this article from a few years ago where Maloney was slating Steward over money : http://www.boxingscene.com/frank-maloney-calls-emanuel-steward-money-whore--17183.
> 
> Between this and the controversy over the Darren Sutherland death, ive never liked the cunt since.


Moved the posts over here. MY BAD.

Yeah though, he's a disgraceful human being. His dislike for Manny Steward was evident throughout the post fight analysis. Talking how he never trained Wlad properly and other such bullshit.

He wasn't training a fucking clown to entertain Maloney, he trained up the most effective heavyweight of this generation. Took a guy who looked decidedly dodgy before and made him into a dominant champ.

A dominating performance against a very durable opponent but no, that's not enough, he should be doing tricks to entertain Maloney and Bunce otherwise he's not a worthy fighter? The whole post fight analysis was awful and hard to watch.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @SportsLeader too - get in here brother. We are (somewhat)vindicated. Yaaaaaaaay!


That didn't even register as a mention. Strange.

I'm happy for Mares, I did think he would beat Moreno. Mares has beaten some solid opponents, he's building a top resume. And now at least the fruitbats who thought Moreno was the best at Bantam based on a stylistic wet dream for him against a faded Darchinyan have some crow to eat :yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

It's a shame we won't get Donaire-Mares any time soon. :-(

Fucking Arum and Schaefer. They're doing more to ruin boxing than any bad decision.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

i scored it 114-113 Mares


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Moved the posts over here. MY BAD.
> 
> Yeah though, he's a disgraceful human being. His dislike for Manny Steward was evident throughout the post fight analysis. Talking how he never trained Wlad properly and other such bullshit.
> 
> ...


Agreed, hes an unprofessional wanker tbh. Even if he had any bad feelings left towards Steward, he should have kept them quite for the sake of the man's death at least. Classless.


----------

